

Encrypted Google Searches - lukeqsee
http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=173733&hl=en

======
jacquesm
Google is feeling the heat from <http://duckduckgo.com/> ;)

By the way, for me this does not work, <https://www.google.com/> redirects to
<http://www.google.com/>

------
lukeqsee
More info: [http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/05/encrypted-google-
sea...](http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/05/encrypted-google-search-
coming-to-a-browser-near-you.ars)

